# Thank you all for the advice



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you all for the great advice you gave me on the new vacumn. We bought the Dyson Animal the day after christmas on sale and just LOVE it. I was so red in the face when I saw what all it picked up out of the carpet. I am still trying to get the hang of all of those attachments :shrug: but slowly getting there. 

Thank you all for your comments to my earlier post and helping me pick the right one for our house.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I googled dyson animal vacuum, out of curiosity, since I have never owned a vacuum new or otherwise that lasted longer than 2 years, but then I saw $500. Ha! in another lifetime maybe.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea they are expensive but we used a 20% off coupon which helped and I told the inlaws I wanted gift cards for Christmas which really helped. I only spent about $200 out of my pocket for it. I saw it as an investment since we just built a new house and I wanted the floors to stay looking nicer. I have been really happy with it so far.


----------

